# Amplificador "Cuarentena 40 W 8 ohmios +- 32 V"



## diegomj1973 (Jul 25, 2020)

Producto de la cuarentena, es que se me ocurrió diseñar desde cero un amplificador que reuniese mucha simpleza, suficiente potencia y, lo más importante de todo, que posea un perfil de distorsión de cadencia natural que lo haga extremadamente agradable de escuchar.

Esta vez no voy a encarar los diseños en clase A, sino uno más bien ecológico y económico, pero haciendo incapié en su concepción en tratar de mantener en un amplio rango de frecuencias y amplitudes de la señal, un perfil muy específico de distorsión que lo posicionen como muy agradable de escuchar.

Para la premisa del párrafo anterior, debía evitar el clásico LTP en la entrada, por lo que si bien hay virtudes claras en favor de este mismo amplificador diferencial en relación a una entrada singeton, no me serviría para el objetivo principal que estaba buscando.

Si dar más vueltas al tema, surgió este circuito:



La respuesta de magnitud y fase, ambas en función de la frecuencia:



El PSRR:



Su perfil de distorsión al límite de la frecuencia audible inferior (16 Hz y a plena potencia):



Su perfil de distorsión a 1 KHz y a plena potencia:



Su perfil de distorsión al límite de la frecuencia audible superior (16 KHz y a plena potencia):



Ahora, les muestro cómo seguiría siendo el perfil de distorsión a 10 dB menos de señal que a plena potencia y a 16 Hz:



Al mismo nivel de amplitud que el anterior, pero para 1 KHz:



Por último y al mismo nivel de amplitud que el anterior, pero a 16 KHz:



Como pueden ver, mantiene similar cadencia en el perfil de distorsión en todos los casos de frecuencia y amplitud, con predominancia de H2 sobre los restantes componentes superiores. En general, el componente más perjudicial H5 se mantiene contenido por debajo de los 100 dB de la fundamental, en frecuencias sensibles para el oído y en niveles importantes (entre al menos los 4 W y los 40 W).

Estoy convencido que puede resultar un amplificador muy agradable de escuchar, más si la fase de la distorsión en H2 se mantiene negativa.

El que quiera experimentar, puede subir el diseño de la plaqueta, para lo cual no sirvo.

Adjunto también el archivo para jugar en Multisim 14.

La corriente por la etapa de salida se ha ajustado un tantito alta: 100 mA (aunque podría bajarse a 50 mA, sin problemas)

Abrazos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 25, 2020)

Es recomendable dotar de un circuito que genere un pequeño retardo de conexión del parlante (no más de 0,8 segundo), debido a la asimetría propia del diseño.

La potencia más recomendable para el parlante a conectar a la salida de cada canal sería de 70 W RMS.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 25, 2020)

Bravo, grande Diego ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 25, 2020)

Muy bueno,  con gusto diseñaré el PCB.
Podría as explicarme eso de los perfiles de distorsión que nunca los he entendido, eso de par o impar. La información en internet es muy subjetiva y unos dicen que es mejor una y otros dicen que es mejor la otra.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 25, 2020)

Voy a intentar con mis palabras explicar lo que entiendo de ellos y cómo los incorporo dentro de mis objetivos de diseño. Es un tema muy controversial y existen opiniones encontradas. Podría decirte que existe casi similar cantidad de personas que se decanta por un tipo de perfil en sus sistemas, como la cantidad que se decanta por el otro perfil. Yo aún estoy en la fase de experimentación con ellos, tratando de juntar y masticar teoría que trate de explicar el fenómeno físico que se produce.

Si vos inyectás una señal periódica, contínua y de tono fijo a un sistema no lineal, a la salida obtendrás una señal alterada, la cual, por series de Fourier, puede ser descompuesta en una señal de frecuencia coincidente con la de la señal inyectada más una serie de señales de frecuencias múltiplo de la señal inyectada. Si hablamos de amplificadores, los cuales se comportan como no lineales en algún aspecto, la señal fundamental saldrá modificada también en amplitud, como así también la amplitud de cada una de las señales de frecuencia múltiplo de la señal inyectada o fundamental. Uno pretendería que a la salida solo aparezca la señal fundamental alterada solo en amplitud, sin nada más. Como eso no es posible, siempre van a aparecer señales adicionales, productos de la alinealidad del sistema. Las señales adicionales cuya frecuencia es del doble, cuádruple, séxtuple, etc. de la fundamental, son los armónicos pares, mientras que las señales adicionales cuya frecuencia es del triple, quíntuple, etc. de la fundamental son los armónicos impares. Tanto los armónicos pares como los impares, todos juntos a la fundamental, hacen al tono final característico de lo que sale del sistema no lineal. Resulta obvio que cuanto menor amplitud tengan los componentes adicionales en relación a la amplitud de la componente fundamental, más parecida va a ser la componente amplificada a la señal original (solo variando en el factor de amplificación).

Hay que tener presente que tanto a la componente fundamental como a los componentes armónicos se los puede representar como suma de funciones seno o coseno de frecuencias enteras. Incluso, como funciones todas tendrán su fase respectiva.

Aquí me detengo para explicar un fenómeno muy sencillo y que ayuda a entender la influencia de los armónicos: cada instrumento musical posee un timbre característico, el cual está dado principalmente por el contenido de armónicos que acompañan a la fundamental. Habrá instrumentos que tengan muy poco contenido armónico acompañando a la fundamental, tanto en amplitud como en frecuencias, como instrumentos en donde sus armónicos sean casi comparables en amplitud con la de la fundamental o que posean una distribución muy precisa en el espectro.

Sabiendo que la aparición de componentes armónicos es inevitable, existen determinadas cadencias (la forma del escalonamiento de amplitud de los componentes en relación a la fundamental) que da la percepción de una reproducción más natural o más parecida a la señal original. Por ejemplo, si el sistema generara solo el primer armónico par que acompañe a la fundamental, acorde a la amplitud del mismo en relación a la fundamental, ocurriría que se percibiría prácticamente como la señal original, hasta ciertos niveles aún elevados del componente armónico. Podría ser posible que no detectes diferencias entre la original y la salida, aún con niveles del 1 al 2 % del primer armónico par. Muy diferente resulta si tu sistema generara solo el primer armónico impar, el cual, aún sumado en muy poquita proporción a la fundamental podría ser fácilmente detectado (0,1 % o menos).

Por lo general, los armónicos pares son menos perceptibles aún en importante amplitud, mientras que los impares son fácilmente detectables aún en escasa amplitud. La incidencia es más perceptible conforme se trate de múltiplos más altos, siendo válido tanto para pares como impares. Es por ello que se permitiría mayor amplitud de H2, que H4; a su vez H4 mayor que H6 y así sucesivamente. Por otro lado, el H3 resulta menos perceptible que el H5 y así sucesivamente. En relación a todo ésto, hay quienes sostienen que un sistema resulta más parecido al natural si dispone de una cadencia decreciente de amplitud de armónicos con la frecuencia. La percepción que produce tener más amplitud de la necesaria en los armónicos impares en relación a los pares, sería de un mayor grado de detalle en la reproducción, pero a la vez causa fatiga. Acorde al contenido armónico, podrían darse un montón de descripciones al sonido, incluso hay quienes sostienen que da una percepción diferente de la escena sonora en cuanto a ubicación de los instrumentos (yo hasta ahí no llegué, solo pude experimentar que un preciso balance de amplificación entre canales, ayuda al armado de la imágen sonora y su posicionamiento, como así también la influencia del crosstalk en el armado de la imágen => fuente de alimentación).

Hay determinadas configuraciones circuitales que favorecen o intentan cancelar algún tipo de armónicos. Por lo general, las configuraciones simétricas tienden a cancelar los armónicos pares, mientras que las configuraciones asimétricas tienden a resaltarlos. Aquí entra en juego la fase de los componentes armónicos, donde si dispusieras convenientemente dos etapas (una a continuación de la otra) que distorsionen igual en amplitud pero con fase armónica diferente, podría darse que o bien se aumente o bien se disminuya la distorsión total (el caso de poner dos etapas en single ended en cascada, es decir, una a continuación de la otra). Miremos, por ejemplo, dos sistemas en cascada que generen un 1 % de distorsión de orden par cada uno (H2). Si bien van a generar armónicos H3 y H4 a menor nivel, centrémonos en analizar solo el H2 de cada uno. Si la fase de esos H2 en cada etapa es igual, tendremos como salida general una señal distorsionada con H2 del 2 % (se suma la amplitud de los componentes armónicos de cada etapa). Si la fase entre uno y otro difiere en 30°, la distorsión resultante es de H2 del 1,93 %. Si la fase entre uno y otro difiere en 60°, la distorsión resultante es de H2 del 1,73 %. Si la fase entre uno y otro difiere en 90°, la distorsión resultante es de H2 del 1,41 %. Si la fase entre uno y otro difiere en 120°, la distorsión resultante es de H2 del 1 % (coincide con la de una etapa actuando sola). Si la fase entre uno y otro difiere en 150°, la distorsión resultante es de H2 del 0,52 % (la mitad de una etapa actuando sola). Por último, si la fase entre uno y otro difiere en 180°, la distorsión resultante es de 0 %!!! (en condiciones ideales, aunque eso no puede nunca suceder). Todo quiere decir, que podríamos tener similar chance de aumentar como de disminuir la distorsión en determinado punto de amplitud y frecuencia, con lo que solo tendríamos que jugar con la fase.

Es justamente en lo que menciono en el anterior párrafo en lo que vengo experimentando desde hace un tiempo, es decir, jugar con la fase de los armónicos y su incidencia en la distorsión total, pero aplicando a los transductores (que son los que aportan la mayor distorsión de toda la cadena sonora). De qué sirve tener amplificadores que tengan 0,0001 % de THD, si un parlante podría distorsionar tranquilamente en niveles de 2,5 a 3 % mínimo en baja frecuencia. La idea sobre la que estoy trabajando es procurar desarrollar un amplificador que distorsione en forma opuesta a la propia del parlante (por lo menos, en un rango limitado de amplitud y frecuencia), de modo que sea disminuida la distorsión más importante del sistema en un rango sensible. Si la distorsión tiene que aumentarse (por la duplicación antes mencionada), que lo haga en un rango menos sensible del espectro. Aclaro que no es el amplificador de este thread el que se encargaría de eso, ya que debería generar distorsiones más groseras, en frecuencias y amplitudes muy específicas, para lo cual tengo que caracterizar muy precisamente los parlantes que dispongo. Este fenómeno se puede experimentar con transductores que excursionen en forma importante (principalmente, wooferes) y donde se los opere dentro de lo posible en su rango más lineal (de modo que se generen la menor cantidad de armónicos para intentar minimizar). Por lo general, esto podría explicar por qué un single ended podría funcionar mejor con determinado transductor, más si carece de filtro de corte que altere la fase de los armónicos que se intenten minimizar => full range). Una prueba fácil que podría llevarse a cabo para verificar la minimización o maximización de la distorsión acústica en determinada amplitud y frecuencia, sería simplemente invertir la fase del parlante a la salida del amplificador (con esto mismo podríamos esconder determinada distorsión, que solo se podría minimizar con determinada fase del parlante).

Abrazos

Por ejemplo, aquí la respuesta distorsiva de un woofer alimentado con un amplificador de muy baja distorsión (señal acústica recogida con micrófono):



Luego, predistorsiono la señal inyectada al mismo amplificador, de modo de intentar cancelar la distorsión acústica del parlante:



Fijate que la señal predistorsionada se corresponde con la de una etapa en single ended típica.

Luego, verifico la reducción de distorsión acústica:



La distorsión acústica para esa frecuencia y amplitud aplicada se desplomó más de 7,13 veces en relación a la alimentación con la bajísima distorsión del amplificador original!!!. Fijate que alimentando al parlante con una distorsión grosera de 2,66 % (con contenido específico de H2 y H3, solamente), logro una distorsión de 0,23 % en mis oídos (si el mic no miente mucho!!!)


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 26, 2020)

Gran tutorial. Muchas gracias. 
Un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 26, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Miremos, por ejemplo, dos sistemas en cascada que generen un 1 % de distorsión de orden par cada uno (H2). Si bien van a generar armónicos H3 y H4 a menor nivel, centrémonos en analizar solo el H2 de cada uno. Si la fase de esos H2 en cada etapa es igual, tendremos como salida general una señal distorsionada con H2 del 2 % (se suma la amplitud de los componentes armónicos de cada etapa). Si la fase entre uno y otro difiere en 30°, la distorsión resultante es de H2 del 1,93 %. Si la fase entre uno y otro difiere en 60°, la distorsión resultante es de H2 del 1,73 %. Si la fase entre uno y otro difiere en 90°, la distorsión resultante es de H2 del 1,41 %. Si la fase entre uno y otro difiere en 120°, la distorsión resultante es de H2 del 1 % (coincide con la de una etapa actuando sola). Si la fase entre uno y otro difiere en 150°, la distorsión resultante es de H2 del 0,52 % (la mitad de una etapa actuando sola). Por último, si la fase entre uno y otro difiere en 180°, la distorsión resultante es de 0 %!!! (en condiciones ideales, aunque eso no puede nunca suceder). *Todo quiere decir, que podríamos tener similar chance de aumentar como de disminuir la distorsión en determinado punto de amplitud y frecuencia, con lo que solo tendríamos que jugar con la fase.*



Agrego a lo que está marcado en *negritas* que si bien las probabilidades de aumentar la distorsión total son mayores a las probabilidades de disminuirla, ya que un probable aumento se daría entre 0 y +- 120° de desfase entre los armónicos pares y una probable disminución se daría entre +- 120 y +- 180° de desfase entre los mismos armónicos pares, estaría a nuestro alcance invertir la conexión logrando invertir la razón de las probabilidades. Ejemplo: la relación de probabilidades en una forma de conexión sería de 66 % de aumentar a 33 % de disminuir la distorsión total, pero si invertimos la conexión entre esos sistemas en cascada (fase), las probabilidades se invertirían, con lo que tendríamos más chances ahora de reducir la distorsión total.

Entre una de las posibles aplicaciones del *generador de H2 con fase negativa de Nelson Pass*, estaría la posibilidad de incluirlo en cascada a un sistema en single ended, con lo que las probabilidades de minimizar la distorsión total serían bastante altas (en un rango de amplitud bastante específico y frecuencias bastante amplias, dado que un single ended tiende a mantener más constante su distorsión total con la frecuencia, para una amplitud fija de amplificación). El sostiene que un generador de H2 con fase negativa y en determinado nivel de distorsión (alrededor del 1 %) provocaría que la percepción de la imágen sonora se amplíe, pudiéndose discriminar mejor la ubicación de los distintos instrumentos. En forma opuesta, una fase positiva del primer armónico par daría la percepción de una imágen más en frente y centrada al oyente. La aplicación sostiene sería más apta para música simple (poca cantidad de instrumentos en simultáneo). Con música compleja, podría existir cierto congestionamiento y falta de definición. Una opinión puramente personal sobre lo que Pass sostiene, es que lo que se estaría logrando posiblemente sea más una minimización de distorsiones en ciertos pasajes de nivel y frecuencia sensibles, los cuales podrían ser positivamente aceptados frente a una posible suba de distorsión que sea negativamente detectada, ya que lo que se estaría evaluando es un sistema completo (con el transductor, ambiente y oyente incluídos).

Por otro lado, podría explicarse parcialmente porqué sistemas de amplificación tan precisos no tiendan a minimizar nada cuando interactúan con el transductor, provocando que lo que en forma dominante se escuche sea la propia distorsión muy posiblemente perceptible del transductor. Yo pude comprobar parte de eso, notando que empleando un mismo parlante pero con distintos amplificadores o búfferes, se percibía notablemente diferente. Curiosamente, ese parlante podía percibirse sonando como más natural con los sistemas menos precisos y con distorsiones más groseras.

Volviendo al amplificador de este mismo thread, si yo incorporara una etapa implementada con un solo transistor (a modo de previo en single ended), podría minimizar importantemente la amplitud del H2, aplastando la THD total del sistema (porque la THD estaría fuertemente influenciada por el contenido de H2 en este amplificador). Al hacerlo, cambiaría necesariamente la cadenca natural buscada del contenido armónico, para que la reproducción se perciba como más natural (el sistema se tornaría posiblemente muy detallado, pero fatigoso).

Por otro lado, resalto que es más fácil intentar minimizar distorsiones con el armónico H2 y su fase respectiva, frente a la manipulación del armónico H3 con su fase, ya que el nivel del H2 crece a una razón tal que se duplica cada cuadruplicación de la potencia, mientras que el nivel del H3 crece a una razón tal que se duplica cada duplicación de potencia. Esto muestra claramente que el H2 podría mantenerse más controlado que el H3 aún en una más amplia variación de la misma señal.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 26, 2020)

Complementando lo anterior explicado con un simple gráfico:


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 26, 2020)

Volviendo sobre el amplificador de este mismo thread y enlazando con el tema de minimización de distorsión con un ejemplo práctico para que se entienda el fenómeno, es que agregaré un previo en configuración single ended a la entrada del amplificador, procurando que el previo entregue una señal de amplitud lo más similar posible a la que necesita el amplificador para excursionar a pleno y, que el previo a su vez la entregue bajo similar impedancia de carga que la entrada del amplificador le representa. Voy a procurar que los perfiles de distorsión traten de ser más o menos coincidentes y, además, que las THD no sean demasiado diferentes entre sí. Es decir, el amplificador lo va hacer sobre una carga claramente diferente a la del preamplificador, pero la idea es conjugar dos sistemas que distorsionen en similar zona de porcentaje (0,01 % o por ahí), para ver qué podría pasar con la distorsión total resultante a la salida y cómo se modifica el perfil.



Primero, recordamos cómo es que distorsionaría el amplificador operando solo:



Luego, les muestro cómo es que distorsiona el previo bajo la carga que le representa la entrada del amplificador:



Es interesante notar, que el perfil y la THD del previo pueden domarse un poco alterando la alimentación del mismo (V4 en el esquema), buscando el punto de mayor minimización de la THD a la salida del amplificador. Nelson Pass lo hace en su Generador H2 de fase negativa, para buscar el punto óptimo.

Luego, vemos cómo ahora distorsionaría el conjunto de amplificador + previo, bajo similares condiciones que el amplificador operando solo:



Por último, superpongo los perfiles envolventes para ver las claras diferencias:



Como podrán notar, si bien la THD disminuye en forma apreciable cuando se incorpora el previo, el perfil se torna más complejo e impredecible en cuanto a su cadencia, aumentando en zonas donde los componentes podrían resultar perceptibles (H4 y H5) y bajando en zonas donde le podrían otorgar algún carácter beneficioso a la percepción de la música (H2 y H3).

Es por lo que vemos, que resulta interesante estudiar bien cómo es que se deberían enlazar las distintas etapas en la cadena de sonido para conservar determinado perfil de distorsión en pro de algún objetivo beneficioso. Por otro lado, como la gran mayoría de los amplificadores son de arquitectura simétrica, tienden a minimizar naturalmente los armónicos pares, haciendo más difícil la tarea de domar esa cadencia.


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 26, 2020)

Menuda explicación te mandaste diego, solo lei la primera parte, después leo el resto, me ha quedado claro lo de los armónicos pares son menos detectables que los impares y por eso es mejor los amplificadores que cancelan los impares, pero en algo que no estoy de acuerdo es en la THD de los amplificadores


diegomj1973 dijo:


> De qué sirve tener amplificadores que tengan 0,0001 % de THD, si un parlante podría distorsionar tranquilamente en niveles de 2,5 a 3 %



Si tienes un parlante que genera un 3% de THD y tienes un amplificador de 0.5% tendremos un total de 3.5% + el reproductor + el preamplificador, sin hablar de una fuente mal hecha , todos esos porcentajes se van sumando, en cambio si el amplificador es del 0.0001% la distorsión total va a ser la del propio parlante que es un componente el cual no podemos modificar, por consiguiente deberíamos crear toda la cadena de audio que está detrás del parlante lo mas lineal posible (con baja THD+N) para que la única THD total que exista sea la del parlante que no podemos cambiar.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Por lo general, los armónicos pares son menos perceptibles aún en importante amplitud, mientras que los impares son fácilmente detectables aún en escasa amplitud.


Otro detalle, lo que dice arriba y se complementa con lo que dije mas arriba. Si te pones a diseñar un amplificador que cancele los armónicos impares sin prestarle mucha atención al THD entonces terminaras con un resultado similar o incluso peor que un single ended simétrico cancelador de armónicos pares.
Este es un amplificador de 130W a 4 Ohm que aún no le he hecho el PCB y lo que tiene de especial es su baja distorsión en todo el rango audible, en promedio de 20Hz a 20kHz tiene 0.0015%
Captura 16kHz 130W 4 Ohm

si ves la captura veraz que tiene un THD del 0.001%, el 2º armonico esta a -110dB de la fundamental, el 3º armonico esta a -108dB, el 4º esta a -115dB y por ultimo, el 5º está a -109dB.


diegomj1973 dijo:


>


Otra historia es si este mismo amplificador (el del tema de 40W) se le prestara mas atención al THD, quedaría con los armónicos impares cancelados y por ende mucho mejor, a igual cantidad de THD que el single ended pero sonando mejor por el tema de los armónicos pares que se notan menos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 27, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> por eso es mejor los amplificadores que cancelan los impares, pero en algo que no estoy de acuerdo es en la THD de los amplificadores



Es que en estado sólido y hablando de sistemas realimentados, las configuraciones circuitales simétricas son las únicas que pueden minimizar los armónicos pares (pongo "minimizar" como un reemplazo más correcto de lo que normalmente citan como "cancelar", ya que cancelación plena no existe), considerando, además, que toda etapa adiciona siempre armónicos de orden superior producto de la realimentación (sea local o global). En estado sólido no tengo conocimiento que existan métodos efectivos y probados de minimización de los armónicos impares.

Normalmente, operando una etapa a baja tasa de realimentación (casi próxima a 0 dB), los armónicos H2 serán los que pesen más en la distorsión total, siendo esta distorsión total relativamente alta, con un contenido de armónicos superiores al H2 con muy bajo peso y alejados en nivel al del H2. Por ejemplo, con tasa de realimentación próxima a 0 dB, quedará el H2 a - 20 dB, el H3 a - 50 dB, el H4 a - 80 dB, el H5 a - 120 dB y los superiores perdidos en el piso de ruido (por debajo de los - 120 dB, en este ejemplo). Cuando comenzás a incrementar la tasa de realimentación (desde 0 dB a 15 dB aprox.), declina linealmente el nivel de H2 en la misma proporción que aumenta la tasa de realimentación (si aumentás 10 dB la realimentación, baja 10 dB el H2), pero aumentan rápidamente en esta misma región desde los niveles antes citados los armónicos H3, H4, H5 y subsiguientes. Es decir, por ejemplo, si la tasa de realimentación ahora es de 5 dB, el H2 quedará en - 25 dB (en lugar de - 20dB), el H3 quedará en - 40 dB (en lugar de - 50 dB), el H4 quedará en - 65 dB (en lugar de - 80 dB), el H5 quedará en - 85 dB (en lugar de - 120 dB) y asomará el H6 en - 120 dB (que antes estaba por debajo del piso de ruido).

Si siguiéramos aumentando la tasa de realimentación, va a llegar un punto donde los H3 y superiores van a comenzar a bajar linealmente con la realimentación, como lo hace siempre el H2. Este punto está en torno a los 15 dB y se cumple hasta los 40 dB.

La aparición de armónicos es inherente del proceso de realimentación, pero, aún intentando implementar un sistema sin realimentación global (ya que siempre existe una realimentación local en todo sistema, así sea mínima), van a aparecer también armónicos, por la naturaleza imprecisa del elemento activo (transistor).

Esto que te comento, se resume en el gráfico siguiente:





sebsjata dijo:


> Si tienes un parlante que genera un 3% de THD y tienes un amplificador de 0.5% tendremos un total de 3.5% + el reproductor + el preamplificador, sin hablar de una fuente mal hecha , todos esos porcentajes se van sumando, en cambio si el amplificador es del 0.0001% la distorsión total va a ser la del propio parlante que es un componente el cual no podemos modificar, por consiguiente deberíamos crear toda la cadena de audio que está detrás del parlante lo mas lineal posible (con baja THD+N) para que la única THD total que exista sea la del parlante que no podemos cambiar.



Te estás olvidando que los armónicos tienen su fase respectiva, por lo que no obtendrías un valor correcto al sumar directamente las THD de cada etapa, para obtener la THD resultante. Fijate en este mismo thread cuando agregué un previo al amplificador: el previo tiene una THD de 0,014 %, el amplificador tiene una THD de 0,0108 % y la THD resultante de 0,00625 % !!!.

Si bien es aceptado tu criterio de procurar diseñar en los menores valores posibles para la electrónica, para que solo pese en la distorsión de la cadena completa la del elemento más impreciso, también sería válido intentar minimizar la distorsión total de toda la cadena de sonido (que sea físicamente posible, es otro cuento, ya que entran en juego las distorsiones IM, que sí serían un problema en la forma que se intenta en como lo expliqué con el mecanismo de minimización de distorsión del woofer).



sebsjata dijo:


> Otro detalle, lo que dice arriba y se complementa con lo que dije mas arriba. Si te pones a diseñar un amplificador que cancele los armónicos impares sin prestarle mucha atención al THD entonces terminaras con un resultado similar o incluso peor que un single ended simétrico cancelador de armónicos pares.
> Este es un amplificador de 130W a 4 Ohm que aún no le he hecho el PCB y lo que tiene de especial es su baja distorsión en todo el rango audible, en promedio de 20Hz a 20kHz tiene 0.0015%
> Captura 16kHz 130W 4 Ohm
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194104
> ...



Por lo explicado anteriormente, aparte de ser inherente a todo elemento activo y hablando de sistemas realimentados globalmente (por su ventaja a la de no realimentados, que en rigor no existen), no existen modos conocidos y efectivos de cancelación de armónicos impares.

Por otro lado, el single ended no cancela los armónicos pares, ya que naturalmente se generan en él por el modo de operar. Considerá simplemente cómo es que se altera el gm de un transistor conforme varíe la corriente de colector desde un punto de reposo (en un circuito simple con resistencia de colector como carga, donde el punto de reposo se ubique a 1/2 Vcc). Hay una compresión de los semiciclos en un sentido y una elongación de los semiciclos en el otro sentido, porque la ganancia no es la misma conforme vaya variando la señal en amplitud (una ganancia diferente a cada punto de amplitud).

Los números del amplificador que mostrás son muy buenos. También es posible obtener aún menos. La pregunta sería, ¿tendrá sentido si no lo podemos detectar?.


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 27, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> no tengo conocimiento que existan métodos efectivos y probados de minimización de los armónicos impares.


¿O sea que no existe diseño alguno que cancele (minimice) armónicos impares, todos los amplificadores cancelan (minimice) siempre armónicos pares?



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Este punto está en torno a los 15 dB y se cumple hasta los 40 dB.


Es decir que al diseñar un amplificador la ganancia optima de este seria entorno a los 40dB?



diegomj1973 dijo:


> el previo tiene una THD de 0,014 %, el amplificador tiene una THD de 0,0108 % y la THD resultante de 0,00625 % !!!.


Esto es interesante, y supongo que tiene que ver con lo que comentaste mas arriba de las fases



diegomj1973 dijo:


> el single ended no cancela los armónicos pares


Ahí me equivoqué, quise decir Push Pull.


sebsjata dijo:


> Si te pones a diseñar un amplificador que cancele los armónicos impares sin prestarle mucha atención al THD entonces terminaras con un resultado similar o incluso peor que un Push Pull simétrico cancelador de armónicos pares.





diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿tendrá sentido si no lo podemos detectar?.


Sobre esto no he encontrado nada, siempre hablan del máximo que el oído puede llegar a "soportar" unos hablan del 10% mientras otros hablan del 5% y otros del 0.1% pero del mínimo detectable no.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> La idea sobre la que estoy trabajando es procurar desarrollar un amplificador que distorsione en forma opuesta a la propia del parlante


El problema que le veo a esto es que estas diseñando un amplificador para un parlante y no solo para el parlante si no también para el bafle completo y no esta mal pero si hablamos de comunidad DYI se complica mucho porque la persona que quisiera armarlo se vería obligado a usar exactamente los componentes (caja + parlante y crossover) que tu usaste.
De eso leí en otra pagina sobre el audio de los años 70's que las marcas diseñaban los amplificadores para los parlantes y hacían amplificadores de corriente donde los parámetros del parlante tenían que ser muy exactos y si le cambiabas el parlante ya el amplificador sonada espantoso.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 27, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> ¿O sea que no existe diseño alguno que cancele (minimice) armónicos impares, todos los amplificadores cancelan (minimice) siempre armónicos pares?



Si la estructura del amplificador es simétrica, existe una tendencia a minimizar los armónicos pares. Lo que a veces se hace y dá aceptables resultados es combinar convenientemente etapas simétricas con etapas asimétricas, tratando de sacar lo mejor de cada una en cuanto a cómo reaccionan cada una en relación a los armónicos, todo dentro de un sistema realimentado (ya sea local, global o combinación de ambos). Por ejemplo, el amplificador de este mismo thread posee entrada en single ended y la salida es simétrica: la entrada genera un relativo mayor contenido de H2 en relación a los armónicos superiores (con una THD de 3,47 %), mientras que la salida minimiza la THD a 0,0108 %, dando una idea de lo que se han aplastado todos los componentes armónicos por acción de la etapa de salida más la efectividad de la realimentación!!!. Aún así, el perfil de distorsión resultante, posee dominancia de H2 por sobre los otros componentes armónicos (que fué lo que se buscó). Existen precios a pagar, que en el caso de este amplificador es el mediocre manejo del offset (o precisión DC, que se le llama), entre otras muchas cosas (ya que es muy básico). Rememora a diseños de los finales de los 60s, aunque suprimiendo el clásico condensador de acople de salida.



sebsjata dijo:


> Es decir que al diseñar un amplificador la ganancia optima de este seria entorno a los 40dB?



No, necesariamente. Hablando siempre de sistemas realimentados, habría que diferenciar ganancia a lazo abierto de ganancia a lazo cerrado y, lo que diferencia a ambas.

La ganancia a lazo abierto, es la que se daría si suprimís la realimentación (es un valor relativamente alto en la práctica).

La ganancia a lazo cerrado, es la que se daría con la red de realimentación conectada, la cual dependerá de la necesidad particular del circuito y debe ser menor a la ganancia a lazo abierto, para otorgarle estabilidad y mejora a los parámetros que el amplificador a lazo abierto tiene (estabilidad de la ganancia con cierta independencia de los elementos activos, aumento del ancho de banda, aumento de la impedancia de entrada y reducción de la impedancia de salida, mejora de la linealidad y la distorsión).

La diferencia que surge entre ambas ganancias es producto de la realimentación aplicada, la cual no se mantiene constante conforme varíe la frecuencia (en los diseños más difundidos de amplificadores realimentados VFB), ya que lo hará hasta cierta frecuencia, a partir de la cual irá decreciendo. A este valor que se va dando con cada frecuencia es al que hago referencia cuando expliqué lo de la cantidad de realimentación y su incidencia en cómo crecen o decrecen los armónicos.

Por ejemplo, podrías tener una ganancia a lazo abierto de 60 dB (en baja frecuencia), una ganancia a lazo cerrado de 26 dB (definida por necesidad particular del amplificador), con lo que resultaría una cantidad de realimentación de 60 dB - 26 dB = 34 dB. Para que te dés una idea, toda cantidad de realimentación negativa que supere los 20 dB, implicará más o menos el mismo márgen en que mejores los parámetros del circuito. Doy un ejemplo para que se entienda mejor: si tenés una distorsión del 1 % a lazo abierto, con una cantidad de realimentación de 60 dB reducirás esa distorsión a 0,001 %. Si aplicaras una realimentación de 80 dB (si la ganancia a lazo abierto lo permite), esa misma distorsión bajaría a 0,0001 %.

En relación a un valor óptimo, solo podría decirte que es como hundir un dedo en un almohadón: apretás en un lado, pero se levanta en otro... Normalmente, al incrementar la realimentación vas llevando casi a similar nivel todos los armónicos: no te olvides que en los primeros dB de realimentación no crecen / decrecen todos a la misma razón!!!. Hay quienes sostienen entre 20 a 26 dB, aunque todo es muy relativo...



sebsjata dijo:


> Esto es interesante, y supongo que tiene que ver con lo que comentaste mas arriba de las fases



Así es. Es por eso que en el diseño integral de una cadena de sonido no sería descabellado tenerlo presente, si se tuviese que mantener algún patrón necesario de distorsión. Es más, en el ejemplo que dí con el simple amplificador Cuarentena + previo, no se llegó a minimizar ampliamente la distorsión total (jugando con un rango de valores del voltaje de alimentación del pre, el que podría alterar esos 0,014 % y la forma de su contenido).



sebsjata dijo:


> Sobre esto no he encontrado nada, siempre hablan del máximo que el oído puede llegar a "soportar" unos hablan del 10% mientras otros hablan del 5% y otros del 0.1% pero del mínimo detectable no.



Es todo un tema. Yo lo único que hice fué un test de tono puro, con el que llegué a detectar distorsiones hasta un piso de 0,025 % aprox. a niveles de escucha de 80 - 85 dB aprox.. Pero fueron con tonos puros y la música es compleja...



sebsjata dijo:


> El problema que le veo a esto es que estas diseñando un amplificador para un parlante y no solo para el parlante si no también para el bafle completo y no esta mal pero si hablamos de comunidad DYI se complica mucho porque la persona que quisiera armarlo se vería obligado a usar exactamente los componentes (caja + parlante y crossover) que tu usaste.
> De eso leí en otra pagina sobre el audio de los años 70's que las marcas diseñaban los amplificadores para los parlantes y hacían amplificadores de corriente donde los parámetros del parlante tenían que ser muy exactos y si le cambiabas el parlante ya el amplificador sonada espantoso.



Es cierto. En realidad la idea no es utilizar crossover, sino intentar emplear full range (dado que el crossover modifica la fase hacia un lado y otro del corte complicando para la minimización buscada con la fase de los armónicos desde el amplificador). También es cierto que la minimización de distorsión no podría ser válida para todo el espectro, de emplear un mismo perfil distorsivo en el amplificador que se cumpla en todo el rango, porque no solo es difícil lograrlo en el amplificador, sino que las fases y las amplitudes de los armónicos tendrían que adaptarse simultáneamente en oposición a los armónicos del parlante empleado en cada frecuencia particular o, al menos, en un rango más o menos amplio y ubicado dentro del área más sensible para el oído (rango vocal, principalmente).

Lo que mencionás de los 70s, podría ser lo de motional feedback (Philips).


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 28, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> En relación a un valor óptimo, solo podría decirte que es como hundir un dedo en un almohadón: apretás en un lado, pero se levanta en otro... Normalmente, al incrementar la realimentación vas llevando casi a similar nivel todos los armónicos: no te olvides que en los primeros dB de realimentación no crecen / decrecen todos a la misma razón!!!. Hay quienes sostienen entre 20 a 26 dB, aunque todo es muy relativo...



En relación a la cantidad óptima de realimentación, quisiera extenderme un poco mejor, ya que es un tema bastante polémico. Por un lado, hay quienes sostienen y defienden la idea de su empleo al mínimo o nulo y, por el otro extremo hay quienes sostienen y defienden la idea de su empleo al máxino posible, hasta el punto de evitar inestabilidades o respuestas transitorias de deseadas (sobreimpulsos). En este último extremo, supone una cuidadosa compensación.

En la mayoría de las veces, he visto que es muy común distinguir tres tipos de etapas de base en la estructura de un amplificador: una asimétrica, una simétrica y una diferencial, si me permiten llamarlas más fácilmente así. No es necesariamente la descripción de las funciones que cada una de ellas cumplen en el amplificador. Solo es una distinción en la forma y tipo de distribución de los elementos activos.

A las etapas asimétricas se les atribuye una distorsión cuadrática (de H2). A las etapas simétricas se les atribuye una distorsión cúbica (de H3). A las etapas diferenciales se les atribuye una distorsión muy particular, ya que podrían generar armónicos de todos los órdenes (H2, H3, H4, etc.).

En interesante aclarar, que cuando no aplicamos realimentación, el armónico generado tanto en una etapa asimétrica como simétrica no es enmascarado por el tono fundamental, quedando audible. La diferencia se dará en que en un caso la distorsión será auditivamente benigna y en otro, nociva. En la etapa asimétrica podría resultar benigna, mientras que en la simétrica, nociva. Cuando aplicamos realimentación, tanto en una etapa asimétrica como simétrica aparecen armónicos superiores que no están cuando operan sin realimentación, por lo que solo se esmascaran con el aumento de la realimentación. En una etapa asimétrica sin realimentación, la fundamental quedará acompaña solo por el H2, pero, luego de realimentada, la fundamental quedará acompañada de H2 + H4 + H6, etc. Por otro lado, en una etapa simétrica sin realimentación, la fundamental quedará acompaña solo por el H3, pero, luego de realimentada, la fundamental quedará acompañada de H3 + H5 + H7, etc.

Es interesante ver que si aplicamos realimentación creciente tanto en etapas asimétricas como simétricas, los armónicos nuevos que aparecen producto de aplicar realimentación solo van desapareciendo bajo el umbral de enmascaramiento conforme aumentemos la realimentación. La gran diferencia se suscita en que en una etapa asimétrica, la cantidad de realimentación comparable a la de una etapa simétrica será menor, para ocultar los armónicos audibles bajo el umbral de enmascaramiento.

Una historia aparte son las etapas diferenciales, las que generan naturalmente armónicos de todos los órdenes, sin realimentación, haciendo difícil distinguir los que son naturales de los de la acción de aplicar realimentación, ya que también con realimentación se generan armónicos de todos los órdenes.

Solo es posible esconder los armónicos bajo el umbral de enmascaramiento, en todas las formas de etapas, maximizando la realimentación, tanto en la prueba con un tono como de IM (múltiples tonos). El límite => el aseguramiento de la estabilidad.


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 30, 2020)

Ya termine el PCB, dejo los archivos para imprimir para el método de la plancha y los archivos Gerber. La placa mide 70mm x 51mm, también agregué a la salida la red zobel.
Las resistencias de potencia son 2 en paralelo de 0.56 Ohm x 5W que quedaría en 0.28 Ohm x 10W
Si ven algún problema o error avisen y corrijo.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 30, 2020)

Espectacular, muy buen trabajo, ¿como se podría poner el pcb a su medida correcta? 
¿Por ejemploabrirlo con en el paint y colocarle las medidas? 
Gracias


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 30, 2020)

Listo, aquí esta, tamaño carta y repetido varias veces.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 30, 2020)

Para quien lo vaya a construir, le recuerdo la sugerencia que dí de agregar un retardo de conexión del parlante (con 0,8 segundos mínimos, será suficiente). Cualquier circuito simple y sencillo que cumpla esa función, servirá. Si tienen a mano un circuito con algún retardo mayor, servirá también.

Es recomendable para la primera prueba física, comenzar con un valor de 1K para la resistencia R5, marcada originalmente como de 2K2 (según el esquema del primer post de este mismo thread), acorde a los transistores que finalmente empleen. Luego, ir subiéndola hasta el valor que permita ajustar la corriente de salida adecuada y, que en la medida de lo posible, el punto de ajuste óptimo quede cerca de la posición media del cursor del preset. Posiblemente, quede finalmente en 2K2, aunque se sugiere ir probando desde valores menores como 1K e ir viendo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 31, 2020)

Aquí les paso una gráfica para poder elegir el filtrado óptimo, la cual es solo válida para el amplificador de este mismo thread. El uso es muy fácil: entran horizontalmente por el eje vertical Y (entre los valores de 470 a 100000, según la capacidad de filtrado que decidan poner en uF), interceptando la recta azul para bajar verticalmente hasta interceptar la recta roja. Les arrojará dos valores: el SNR sobre el eje horizontal X (relación señal a ruido en dB) y el voltaje de ruido a la salida del amplificador debido al ripple de fuente, en Voltios pico a pico, sobre el eje vertical Y.



Es recomendable mantenerse en torno a los 95 a 100 dB de SNR, para lo que el capacitor de filtrado estará entre los 4.700 uF a 10.000 uF aprox.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 1, 2020)

Algo interesante que me pareció necesario aclarar es que en amplificadores operando en clase AB, a diferencia de los que operan en clase A en toda la excursión de la amplitud de la señal de salida, el nivel de ruido de fondo en la salida del amplificador, producido solo por el ripple en las líneas de alimentación, varía ampliamente conforme la amplitud de la señal de audio. Esto mismo provoca que en amplificadores operando en clase AB, el ruido de fondo y el ripple en las líneas de alimentación se acrecienten conforme aumente la señal de salida, incluso al punto de interferir en la capacidad de alcanzar la potencia máxima de diseño, recortando prematuramente, si el filtrado es insuficiente o si la regulación de la alimentación es deficiente.

La gráfica del anterior post para la estimación de la SNR es hipotética, ya que supone al amplificador Cuarentena operando en forma estática (sin señal) para estimarla. Si bien el piso de ruido de esa gráfica es el correspondiente a cuando el amplificador opere estáticamente (valor que verificaríamos cuando lo construyamos y ajustemos a una corriente de salida de cerca de 100 mA), ese piso de ruido va a ir aumentando conforme aumentemos el nivel de la señal de audio en la salida del amplificador. Esto hace que en lugar de una SNR hipotética (bajo condiciones estáticas) obtengamos una SNR máxima (bajo condiciones dinámicas) bastante menor (en torno a unos 20 dB menos de SNR). En un amplificador que opere en clase A en toda la excursión de la amplitud de la señal de salida, es de esperar que en lugar de esos 20 dB, tengamos muchísimo menos (como 0,2 a 1 dB, dependiendo el caso particular de filtrado y regulación).

Les subo cómo es que se alteran las gráficas entre una condición estática y una dinámica, aclarando también con qué valor de filtrados insuficientes podrían producirse recortes en la señal de salida, imposibilitando alcanzar toda la potencia de diseño sin recortes (40 W RMS sobre 8 ohmios).


----------



## Hugo Pippan (Ago 24, 2020)

Hola, En el esquema publicado por DIEGOMJ1973, veo que el capacitor C2 es de 2200MF, sin dudas es esa capacidad?
Aparte del calculo matemático, anotaste la corriente total medida, a maxima potencia sin distorción, APROXIMADAMENTE?
Vi que en el previo (pre amplificador) que adjuntaste, para llevar de 0,2v aprox a 0,95v entrada etapa de potencia, indicastes un BD139, supongo que seria por la tension que simulaste para ese pre? Muchas gracias


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 24, 2020)

Hugo Pippan dijo:


> Hola, En el esquema publicado por DIEGOMJ1973, veo que el capacitor C2 es de 2200MF, sin dudas es esa capacidad?
> Aparte del calculo matemático, anotaste la corriente total medida, a maxima potencia sin distorción, APROXIMADAMENTE?
> Vi que en el previo (pre amplificador) que adjuntaste, para llevar de 0,2v aprox a 0,95v entrada etapa de potencia, indicastes un BD139, supongo que seria por la tension que simulaste para ese pre? Muchas gracias



Hola Hugo:

C2 es de 2200 uF, porque la resistencia asociada R9 es de relativo bajo valor, por lo que la capacidad debe resultar importante para mantener la frecuencia de corte inferior en valores típicos (1,6 a 2 Hz). La frecuencia de corte inferior queda definida mayormente por este par de componentes, en esa red.

La corriente debería estar en torno a 3,16 A de pico a plena potencia (estimativamente).

En relación al previo y dado que es de una configuración muy sencilla y básica, encuentro una forma rápida de ajustar la distorsión y su perfil actuando sobre el voltaje de alimentación del mismo. Para que los valores de THD resulten un tanto contenidos, es que resultan necesarios importantes voltajes de alimentación. Es por ello que el BD139 es también necesario. También se puede encarar lo mismo por otros caminos. Lo del previo es un ejemplo para mostrar cómo es que se puede minimizar la THD y alterar el perfil general de la distorsión con la inserción de una etapa adicional, pero no es que deba ser necesario hacerlo.

Un abrazo


----------



## Hugo Pippan (Ago 24, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Hola Hugo:
> 
> C2 es de 2200 uF, porque la resistencia asociada R9 es de relativo bajo valor, por lo que la capacidad debe resultar importante para mantener la frecuencia de corte inferior en valores típicos (1,6 a 2 Hz). La frecuencia de corte inferior queda definida mayormente por este par de componentes, en esa red.
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias, Diego.Quedó bien entendido, por mi parte


----------



## Hugo Pippan (Ago 25, 2020)

Buen dia. El Sr  sebsjata dice que si ven un error, que avisen. Por mi lado, consulté a diegomj1973, sobre un capacitor C2, que curiosamente enconté ser una capacidad grande, inusual, pero me dió sus explicaciones.Copio los dos, para concluir , pues quien sabe uno dió un uso diferente a sus amplificadores y esa es la diferencia, o podria tratarse error de digitación. Grato, Hugo


----------



## sebsjata (Ago 26, 2020)

Hugo Pippan dijo:


> Buen dia. El Sr  sebsjata dice que si ven un error, que avisen. Por mi lado, consulté a diegomj1973, sobre un capacitor C2, que curiosamente enconté ser una capacidad grande, inusual, pero me dió sus explicaciones.Copio los dos, para concluir , pues quien sabe uno dió un uso diferente a sus amplificadores y esa es la diferencia, o podria tratarse error de digitación. Grato, Hugo


Si, error mío, en breve lo cambio y comparto el pcb corregido.
Y lo de "Señor" no hace falta, no soy un viejo.

Edit.
adjunto el pcb correjido en tamaño carta para imprimir, los greber y el link al projecto en easyEDA.




__





						Amplificador CUARENTENA 40W a 8 OHMIOS - EasyEDA open source hardware lab
					

In EasyEDA open source hardware lab, open source square pools all kinds of electrical design engineerings together to realize resource sharing easily.



					easyeda.com


----------



## Hugo Pippan (Ago 26, 2020)

Buenas noches. Quedó claro. sebsjata, y me alegro.
No te preocupes, por tradición llamo Sr. la primera vez a quien no tengo ni idea de edad ni nombre,Gracias por la atención. Hugo


----------



## masilulipipi (Mar 24, 2021)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Producto de la cuarentena, es que se me ocurrió diseñar desde cero un amplificador que reuniese mucha simpleza, suficiente potencia y, lo más importante de todo, que posea un perfil de distorsión de cadencia natural que lo haga extremadamente agradable de escuchar.
> 
> Esta vez no voy a encarar los diseños en clase A, sino uno más bien ecológico y económico, pero haciendo incapié en su concepción en tratar de mantener en un amplio rango de frecuencias y amplitudes de la señal, un perfil muy específico de distorsión que lo posicionen como muy agradable de escuchar.
> 
> ...


Genio... como simpre.
Puedo usar altavoces de 6 Ohms?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 28, 2021)

masilulipipi dijo:


> Puedo usar altavoces de 6 Ohms?



No he testeado a ese valor y qué pueda suceder con los parámetros de interés. Dame tiempo para evaluarlo para poder discutirlo.


----------



## Walterius (Jul 25, 2021)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Para quien lo vaya a construir, le recuerdo la sugerencia que dí de agregar un retardo de conexión del parlante (con 0,8 segundos mínimos, será suficiente). Cualquier circuito simple y sencillo que cumpla esa función, servirá. Si tienen a mano un circuito con algún retardo mayor, servirá también.
> 
> Es recomendable para la primera prueba física, comenzar con un valor de 1K para la resistencia R5, marcada originalmente como de 2K2 (según el esquema del primer post de este mismo thread), acorde a los transistores que finalmente empleen. Luego, ir subiéndola hasta el valor que permita ajustar la corriente de salida adecuada y, que en la medida de lo posible, el punto de ajuste óptimo quede cerca de la posición media del cursor del preset. Posiblemente, quede finalmente en 2K2, aunque se sugiere ir probando desde valores menores como 1K e ir viendo.


Soy nuevo en esto, podrias decirme en que puntos mido la corriente de salida y cuanto tiene que medir esa corriente....?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 25, 2021)

Walterius dijo:


> Soy nuevo en esto, podrias decirme en que puntos mido la corriente de salida y cuanto tiene que medir esa corriente....?



La corriente de salida la puedes medir indirectamente como diferencia de voltaje sobre R1 o R2 (tomando como referencia el esquema del post número 1 de este mismo thread). Es decir, si la ajustas a 50 mA, deberías medir nominalmente unos 13,5 mV sobre cualquiera de esas resistencias. Con ese valor debería estar bien.


----------



## Walterius (Jul 25, 2021)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> La corriente de salida la puedes medir indirectamente como diferencia de voltaje sobre R1 o R2 (tomando como referencia el esquema del post número 1 de este mismo thread). Es decir, si la ajustas a 50 mA, deberías medir nominalmente unos 13,5 mV sobre cualquiera de esas resistencias. Con ese valor debería estar bien.


O sea, medir tension en R1 o en R2 y debe darme 13,5 Volt esta medicion debo hacerlo en los extremos de las resistencias......pero a esos 50 mA en que puntos debo medir y con cual trimpot


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 25, 2021)

Walterius dijo:


> O sea, medir tension en R1 o en R2 y debe darme 13,5 Volt esta medicion debo hacerlo en los extremos de las resistencias......pero a esos 50 mA en que puntos debo medir y con cual trimpot



El voltaje sobre R1 o R2 no es 13,5 V, sino 13,5 mV. El trimpot que permite ajustar esa corriente de 50 mA es R6. Antes de conectar por primera vez el circuito, el cursor del trimpot R6 debe estar girado plenamente hacia el terminal de base de Q6.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 25, 2021)

diegomj1973 :​Querría saber si puedo hacer una síntesis entre  *C4* de 2uf del pre y *C3* de 22uf, en la entrada al driver, para no poner componentes de mas. Gracias


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 25, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> diegomj1973 :​Querría saber si puedo hacer una síntesis entre  *C4* de 2uf del pre y *C3* de 22uf, en la entrada al driver, para no poner componentes de mas. Gracias



Si te referís al esquema del post número 9, si. Esa particular prueba se implementó solo para visualizar el efecto de la minimización de la THD, cuando se acoplan etapas en cascada (que en ese caso fue agregar ese previo en single ended). De esa forma, quedaron en serie un condensador de 2,2 uF y otro de 22 uF, que equivalen a 2 uF (en la práctica será 2,2 uF como el actual valor de C4).

Recordá el contexto en que ese previo fue agregado. Puede que no sea estrictamente necesario emplearlo y que alcance con la ganancia sola del amplificador.


----------

